# Quandry, upgrade or not?



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm lucky enough to own two Colnagos. A Tecnos, complete with essentially Campagnolo Daytona 9spd, and a CT1 B-Stay with 10spd Chorus.

The problem, if there is one, is that living in the UK this summer, I've barely ridden the Tecnos as the weather's too damp half the time, and when it's not been bad, I've ridden the lighter CT1. But all was fine, regardless.

But then it happened. Twice. Firstly, a LBS has a De Rosa Merak 2011 with Athena 11spd for £2k. Very tempting. Then I hear that someone locally is selling a CX1, a mere yr old, for about £1k, as they've upgraded the frame to a C59. And that's started me thinking. And I need your help.

My options are:

Sell the Tecnos & CT1 as complete bikes (albeit I might split for eBay), buy the De Rosa Merak.
Sell the Tecnos & CT1 frames only, to make enough money to buy the 2nd hand CX1.
Do nothing, stay as I am.

How's the CT1 measure up against 10yrs younger frames anyway? Is the CX1 likely to be much better than the CT1? Anyone ridden both? What about the De Rosa? Your opinions are valued!

Kind regards

David


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Much of it depends on what kind of riding you do. The merak is a distance/stage/somewhat comfort oriented frame with an extended head tube. The CX1 is more of a full-on race frame.

If it was me, i'd likely sell everything and get the DeRosa. It's an excellent frame in all regards, though it is a generic Chinese mold. They do fit somewhat oddly and have an ISP, which can make things tough. But if it fits you, they are very good. The upgrade to the wheels and componsents may be as much of a plus as the frame itself.

I'm not a big fan of buying used Cf frames. The CX1 is a good all-around race frame and is a bit more agressive and stiff, if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

*Isp*

It's a shame De Rosa has the isp on the 2011 Merak in the deal. I see the 2012 version doesn't have it. It does make like trickier, especially when it comes to selling it afterwards. That said, I tend to do the riding you mention with a few races in between. 

I know the man selling the cx1 vaguely. I certainly know he's not crashed it, etc. Given it's got no Isp, and in one ways is a known quantity (I. E. I've ridden Colnagos before!), then perhaps that ought to be my 1st stop??? 

Think I'm having a mid life crisis!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The CX1 is a fine frame. IMO if you sell your other frames and fit the old parts to the new one, will you feel happy with the result?

Personally, if the CX1 fits, perhaps sell both bikes complete, which will likely be easier and you should get more for them, then put a new Campy kit on the Colnago with some nice wheels...


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, things get more complicated.... Saw the CX1 and the condition of the frame was not wonderful - quite a few scratches and so on, so it's not a firm choice for me thereafter. Finding the CT1 fit a bit odd of late too, saddle is almost right forward on the rails, hence another post re geometry on here. And then on eBay, I find someone is selling a De Rosa 838 frame in my town, which looks v promising as could buy that, just sell CT1 frame, and keep the Tecnos. All told, I've no idea what I'll do as if I get the Colnago CX1 for a similar price to the De Rosa 838, then it's game on.... deary me!!


----------

